# JTL - Jayex Technology



## System (19 November 2015)

Jayex, formerly known as Express Rx Limited, is an Australian unlisted public company which plans to own and control four key proprietary healthcare service delivery technology platforms that will combine to provide an integrated 'end-to-end' and 'state-of-the-art' healthcare services delivery system. 

Jayex has an established, profitable Enlighten business in the UK to date, with a strategic footprint in Australia and New Zealand, and plans to expand into North America, and key Asian markets. 

Jayex's suite of healthcare service delivery technologies is designed to meet the demands of patients for convenient, lower cost healthcare services tailored to their specific needs. The system also aims to enable general practitioners (GPs), allied healthcare professionals (AHPs), clinics, pharmacies and hospitals to provide better healthcare services more efficiently and at lower cost, with the potential for increased productivity and greater profitability for healthcare service providers. 

It is anticipated that JHL will list on the ASX during December 2015.

http://www.jayexhealthcare.com.au


----------



## greggles (10 July 2018)

Jayex Healthcare up a whopping 170% to 8.1c today on news that it has formed a new medical cannabis technology subsidiary and executed a binding license agreement with Medicann NZ Limited to commercialise its P2U script processing technology and BluePoint remote dispensing technology.

More medicinal cannabis fever.


----------



## tech/a (10 July 2018)

A very characteristic and easy read to this chart.
Everything discussed in the Volume price etc thread was and is manifested here.
On an 15min chart in particular the reversal from 11.5c to 8.5 c currently in play

Ill get a chart up if I can find some time.


----------



## tech/a (10 July 2018)

I have highlighted the Bars of interest without explanation.
For those following the analysis we use it will be clear.







From here I expect ranging.
It is weak due to the depth
of the retracement


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 August 2020)

not talking much about the medical cannabis side any more (_"we are moving closer to commercialising our New Zealand based asset Whakaroa Hou Ltd.  We have appointed .. a director to support this move, the next step is to apply for a cultivation license in medicinal cannabis in NZ."_)

FY2019 was a pivotal year for Jayex as we commenced phase 1 of our transformation from a product-based business to a cloud-based SaaS model.  Central to this transition has been the launch and rollout of our Jayex Connect Platform.  By the close of 2019, the Jayex Connect Platform was being used by 727 customers. In Financial year 2019
• We saw an increase in revenue of 6.5% from $6.75 million to $7.18 million in 2019 
• Revenue from SaaS made up 26% of total revenue
• Expenses reduced 17% and as a result we saw significant improvements in the margins and profitability of the company compared with prior periods. 

now its all about _*Jayex Connect *_
Jayex Connect is the first all-in-one patient engagement platform. Utilising the cloud based platform, it allows increased productivity, efficiency and profitability for both the healthcare service providers and Jayex alike.  The company now has a platform that provides appointment booking, patient calling, patient check-in, health messaging and script management. We will continue to innovate and add new product to the platform, for example – remote patient monitoring is a growth area, that we intend to leverage with the platform.

Phase II of the Jayex Connect Platform development has commenced in 2020 and it is growing from strength to strength. We are seeing existing Jayex customers transitioning to the new platform, new customers taking it up as well as increasing our capability offering to existing and new customers.  Jayex now has 959 customers using the platform up 47% from last year.

_*Web-mobile check-in *_
Central to our growth strategy is creating new and innovative products to add to our platform.  During Q2 we launched a new module, web-mobile check-in.  This module enables you to efficiently check-in from your mobile device which supports social distancing behaviour, helps to reduce queues and reduces congestion in waiting rooms. We are really pleased with the rate of take-up of this product, it has been well received by our customers (healthcare providers) and patients under the current COVID19 constraints. Pleasingly the product has been sold ahead of the planned roadmap timetable.
During the quarter we have also been installing our _Queue Management System_ (QMS) in both Australia and the UK.  In Australia, we installed the system at the North Sydney Local Health District and it was the first project completed in Australia with the Jayex/Cerner partnership. Additionally, Jayex UK delivered a QMS in a state-of-the-art new build project located in the Alfred Barrow Health centre in Barrow-in-Furness.

 QMS integrates community and primary care services, focusing on helping people stay healthy within the local community.

In June this year, we entered into a Software Licence Agreement with Lifespot Health Ltd for technologies which allow patients to monitor chronic disease and critical conditions with their mobile device.  The data can be shared in real-time with healthcare professionals allowing for conditions such as chronic diseases, post-operative recovery and COVID-19 to be monitored remotely.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 August 2020)

16 minute webinar by Michael Boyd, Chairman (holds 44% of the biz):

https://www.sharecafe.com.au/2020/08/14/jayex-healthcare-sharecafe-hidden-gems-webinar-presentation/

ASX listed but main focus is UK. On site (GP and hospital premises) now moving to cloud SaaS model, accessible by mobile phone. All about information and adding functions (tracking at home, fever monitoring, etc). also a focus on remote patient modelling

_Yes its scalable, but the product hardly sounds unique. _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 August 2020)

Half Yearly

●  Company remains stable despite COVID-19 conditions; 
●  Cash flow positive for first two quarters of FY20 to 30 June; 
●  Revenue stable at $4.1m ($4.066m 1H19);
●  Cost alignment due to restructure and as a result we saw continued improvements in the margins and profitability of the company compared with prior periods;
●  Rollout of Jayex Connect platform with revenue from SaaS making up 26% of total revenue; 
●  Company now has 959 customers using the Jayex Connect platform, up 47% from last year; 
●  Successful launch of new products as we pursue strategy to expand SaaS module via innovating new products, increasing products per customer and ultimately increasing revenue per customer; 
●  Launched and commercially sold Jayex mobile check-in capability ahead of planned roadmap timetable; 
●  License agreement entered with Lifespot Health, technologies enable patients to monitor chronic disease and critical conditions with mobile devices, market valued at $12 billion; 
●  Jayex Technology Limited received £600,000 ($1.01m AUD) in UK government support due to COVID-19; 
●  Appointuit solutions performing well in Australia and piolet entered into with NHS; 
●  Binding term sheet entered into with LYPHE Group to establish a Joint Venture to develop and run a healthcare platform for the Medicinal Cannabis healthcare market based on the Jayex Connect platform


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 September 2020)

and doing OK on a negative day

(annual report out on 27/08; then a T/H to raise [all of] $700k)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 October 2020)

having another lift / surge. No news

Market cap still sub $10mill, and a large % held by Board and staff


----------



## System (1 June 2021)

On June 1st, 2021, Jayex Healthcare Limited (JHL) changed its name and ASX code to Jayex Technology Limited (JTL).


----------

